# Why do mods need to approve my posts?



## PerazziMx14 (Nov 6, 2017)

So I joined up a couple of weeks ago and sometimes posts pop up right away (or so I thought) other times I get message "Awaiting moderation before being displayed publicly."

Am I that untrustworthy?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 6, 2017)

This is pretty standard practice for spam prevention and as you can see, there is no spam posts on SMF so it does work. Once you reach 10 posts, you are a normal poster and nothing needs to be approved. You are almost there:)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 6, 2017)

The ones that pop up right away are the ones that got approved lightning fast.. we have some mods that are QUICK like that!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 6, 2017)

Oh.. some places won't let you post in the forums or make topics  for like  2 or 3 days.  They only let you in chat at first..
We had a chat room here. Nobody used it though.. lol


----------

